# Tax Preparation Software



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Has anyone used TaxACT to prepare their taxes (or other program)? I've used TurboTax in the past, but looking for something cheaper.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Myfreetaxes.com
They give you taxcut online for free fed and state


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I ended up using TaxAct. It was $25 for state and fed filing. Not quite as easy as TurboTax, but not bad.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

I would, highly, and I MEAN HIGHLY suggest you go with a real tax professional while working for uber. There is a lot of stuff that you can, or cant write off and they will know the dos and donts of it all. I tried to fudge the system years ago working it by myself, and while I didnt get audited exactly, the IRS definitely came back to roost and got theirs.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not worried about it. Wrote off half my cellphone; standard mileage deduction; and 1/2 of sales tax for my car purchase. Not worth it to me to find every little deduction, especially since I only had one month of work as an Uber driver last year.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I'm not worried about it. Wrote off half my cellphone; standard mileage deduction; and 1/2 of sales tax for my car purchase. Not worth it to me to find every little deduction, especially since I only had one month of work as an Uber driver last year.


The IRS claims to be short handed due to budget cuts, so the likelihood that you'll get audited may be less. But if you do, they may want you to take only the percentage of the sales tax equal to the ratio of Uber use on your Schedule C (business profit and loss). However, the sales tax would be deductible in full anyway on Schedule A, so no big deal. If you took half your cell phone bill for just the one month, that shouldn't be a problem. Did your tax program walk you through the self employment calculations to see if you owed FICA and Medicare taxes?
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professioal, but I use one.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The IRS claims to be short handed due to budget cuts, so the likelihood that you'll get audited may be less. But if you do, they may want you to take only the percentage of the sales tax equal to the ratio of Uber use on your Schedule C (business profit and loss). However, the sales tax would be deductible in full anyway on Schedule A, so no big deal. If you took half your cell phone bill for just the one month, that shouldn't be a problem. Did your tax program walk you through the self employment calculations to see if you owed FICA and Medicare taxes?
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professioal, but I use one.


It did. I have a full-time and part-time job, and only made $550 on uber, so I was fine there. Uber will only be about 15% of my income.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

While I agree that you're probably not the people I'm talking about, it seems unreasonable to take off half of your sales tax, for only working a single month. Thats like, oh I'll deduct a grand off my recent car purchase taxes because I had 3 rides in 2014. Seems off. 

My suggestion was really more for the folks who are doing it hard core as a primary source of income. Hopefully too, since this is all 10-99 income, people have held back money for taxes. Should be entertaining.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

As I pointed out in my earlier post, sales tax is deductible anyway on Schedule A, so prorating it won't make much difference to the bottom line. You can provide receipts or use the IRS estimates based on income and state/ city rates. On top of that you can add for large purchases such as cars.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

It's 2 more days before filing, forget about it and uber on...
Honestly, those assholes included their fees and charges in the 1099. I had to go through my bank statements and add all their direct deposits to get a real picture


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> As I pointed out in my earlier post, sales tax is deductible anyway on Schedule A, so prorating it won't make much difference to the bottom line. You can provide receipts or use the IRS estimates based on income and state/ city rates. On top of that you can add for large purchases such as cars.


I dont have enough deductions to do the schedule a


----------

